# After 30 years my first carbon frame.



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been cycling for close to 30 years now and was always dis-interested in having anything to do with carbon frames. I've owned 6 steel road bikes, 1 aluminum and 1 titanium. My local dealer talked me into demoing a Tarmac for a couple weeks and ultimately it led to my buying a Orbea Opal frameset. I had been dividing my riding time between a 14 year old titanium bike which was very flexy (but I liked it ) and a 24 year old steel bike that I still love. But I have to admit that carbon bikes have come a long way in the nearly 20 years since they first debuted. The old carbon frames were stiff but dead. Also prone to failure. I had a friend break 3 Trek 5200's. He was a 160 lb rider. That was enough to keep any desire for carbon on the back burner so to speak. But ultimately I decided to enter into the 21st century and find out what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice choice, I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Same here*

I road an Eddy Merckx MX leader for 15+ years, made the cross over to carbon (Orca) 2 years ago and was stunned by the performance. You step on these carbon frames and they just jump. At first the bike felt super twitchy which I attributed to the straight fork and the bike being about 3lbs less! Anyway, once I settled into the new ride I'd never go back.
Welcome!


----------



## CageyH (Nov 10, 2008)

I have just gone back to a road bike after a few years on various MTB's, and went for an Orbea Onix. The thing absolutely flies!


----------



## jamesbrowm (Jan 24, 2007)

Orbea always made beautiful looking frames.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

I've clearly lost my mind. Only weeks after getting my Opal, a deal I couldn't pass up came by for a new Independant Fabrication Crown Jewel. I bought it, built it up with all Campagnolo Chorus (the Opal is all Dura Ace) so after being content with the same old ti bike for 15 years I've gone off the deep end.Still mighty cold here in Massachusetts but I've gotten out a half dozen times on the IF and I think it's a better fit than the Orbea. Not as stiff but extremely comfortable and considering the shape the roads are in that's a good thing.


----------



## jamesbrowm (Jan 24, 2007)

To each his own. Can't wait to see pics. IF with Reynolds 953? Congrats on both.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

Spastook....you are not alone...I too, have an 08 opal to go with my C-Dale CAAD 9 and System Six. My LBS had a stock IF Factory Lightweight, in beautiful metallic green, hanging from the ceiling. Last week, I stopped in their new shop location and there it was, on ground level...!! The owner will give me a good deal on it, since it is a few years old. I plan to test ride it with my Ksyrium SL's. I called IF about the stock frame and they said that someone over 175lbs might feel flex. I weigh 185 and thought that would be a good incentive to drop the ten pounds I have gained over the years. I will have to sell the System Six to get it though.....


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

My LBS had a stock IF Factory Lightweight, in beautiful metallic green, hanging from the ceiling. Last week, I stopped in their new shop location and there it was, on ground level...!! The owner will give me a good deal on it, since it is a few years old. I plan to test ride it with my Ksyrium SL's. I called IF about the stock frame and they said that someone over 175lbs might feel flex. I weigh 185 and thought that would be a good incentive to drop the ten pounds I have gained over the years. I will have to sell the System Six to get it though.....[/QUOTE]


Even though I have twice as much cash tied up in my Orbea Opal, my IF Crown Jewel although more than 2.5 lbs. heavier than my Orbea I think thus far is my favorite ride. I built it up with Campy Chorus (my Orbea is all DuraAce) When I'm riding and look down at it, the IF just looks right to me. The Orbea is a great bike also. It's just to my eyes the IF looks like a bike is supposed to look. Kind of like looking down and seeing your riding Angelina Jolie or Jennifer Garner. Either way , who's complaining.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

My name is Fred and I'm a bikeaholic. 

Rode steel for years, discovered carbon fiber and got hooked. Took a brief diversion with an aluminum bike - mostly to keep mileage off my Kestrels. My butt still buzzes from that experience.

Now, however, I found a mid-90's Merlin Extralight frameset on eBay that will get a nice build soon. Titanium gives a sweet ride.

Share some pics, spastook.


----------

